# Hire a photographer



## LisaMin (Nov 25, 2016)

We are in the Vegas area Hubby has hired a few photographers for our private occasions.  We have an event planed in December. Is there a place, maybe here, we can find photographers to hire ?

We have tried a few sites but we are trying to eliminate the "guy with a camera" and want a more professional, although he can be an amateur, type shoot. 

I can explain more to any one interested.

If this is not the right place for this than please direct me and or move this post to the appropriate place.

Thank you!
Lisa


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 25, 2016)

You could try http://asmp.org and look at the Find a Photographer listings (which I think you can search by state). 

You won't get the same quality with 'professional' and an 'amateur type shoot'. Maybe what you're considering is a lifestyle shoot that's less formal or traditional. There are pros that shoot that. 

Look up photographer websites in your area and see if you like a particular style and quality of someone's work, check out how much experience someone has, etc. But if you want professional quality work you'll need to hire a pro photographer. If you go with an amateur with a camera, the facebook and craigslist 'fauxtographers' as they're called, what you get is what you get (and that could be just about anything).


----------

